# xcompmgr trouble



## paean (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm running 8 stable i386 on an IBM A22M laptop. So far its been great but I just installed x11-wm/xcompmgr. When its run all windows disappear completely, with only portions of a window appearing as the mouse is moved over it.

ie. I move my mouse over a scroll bar and it appears, but the rest of the window frame and its contents stay hidden.

Changing opacity levels doesn't seem to change the effect.

xcompmgr requires fixes, damage, render and composite, which appear to be loaded and functional. I'm not sure what the issue is.

I've attached my xorg.conf and an abbreviated Xorg.0.log 


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
        Option  "DontZap" "off"
        Option  "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection
ftop% cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	Option	"DontZap" "off"
	Option	"AllowEmptyInput" "off"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
	Option	"Buttons" "5"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "mach64"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName   "Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes	"1024x768"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option "AutoAddDevices"		"False"
	Option "AutoEnableDevices"	"False"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
        Option "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```


----------



## paean (Feb 4, 2010)

```
X.Org X Server 1.6.1
Release Date: 2009-4-14
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD ftop.lhsc.on.ca 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #1: Wed Jan 20 16:17:14 EST 2010     xxx@ftop.lhsc.on.ca:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/A22M i386
Build Date: 20 January 2010  10:57:30AM
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Feb  4 09:47:26 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(**) Option "DontZap" "off"
(**) Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
(**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"
(**) Option "AutoEnableDevices" "False"
(**) Not automatically adding devices
(**) Not automatically enabling devices
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
(II) Loader magic: 0x6a0
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on freebsd
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9
(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x rev 100, Mem @ 0xf5000000/16777216, 0xf4200000/4096, I/O @ 0x00002000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "mach64"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//mach64_drv.so
(II) Module mach64: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 6.8.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.4.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.3.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) MACH64: Driver for ATI Mach64 chipsets
(==) MACH64(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) MACH64(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture
(II) MACH64: Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 detected.
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
	[0] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) MACH64(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) MACH64(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0
(II) MACH64(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 8192 kB
(II) MACH64(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI MACH64
(II) MACH64(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
(II) MACH64(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.
(II) MACH64(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: MACH64RM
(II) MACH64(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00
(II) MACH64(0): VESA VBE DDC supported
(II) MACH64(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none
(II) MACH64(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 2 sec.
(II) MACH64(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed
(==) MACH64(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(--) MACH64(0): ATI 3D Rage Mobility graphics controller detected.
(--) MACH64(0): Chip type 4C4D "LM", version 4, foundry TSMC, class 0, revision 0x01.
(--) MACH64(0): AGP bus interface detected;  block I/O base is 0x2000.
(--) MACH64(0): ATI Mach64 adapter detected.
(!!) MACH64(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.
(--) MACH64(0): Internal RAMDAC (subtype 1) detected.
(II) MACH64(0): MMIO write caching enabled.
(--) MACH64(0): 8192 kB of SDRAM (1:1) detected (using 8191 kB).
(WW) MACH64(0): Cannot shadow an accelerated frame buffer.
(II) MACH64(0): Engine XCLK 124.453 MHz;  Refresh rate code 12.
(--) MACH64(0): Internal programmable clock generator detected.
(--) MACH64(0): Reference clock 29.500 MHz.
(II) MACH64(0): Maximum clock: 230.00 MHz
(II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)
(--) MACH64(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)
(**) MACH64(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz
(==) MACH64(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) MACH64(0): I2C bus "Mach64" initialized.
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.2
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) MACH64(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) MACH64(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xf5000000
(II) MACH64(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) MACH64(0): X context handle = 0x2
(II) MACH64(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(II) MACH64(0): [drm] Will request asynchronous DMA mode
(==) MACH64(0): [agp] Using AGP 2x Mode
(==) MACH64(0): [agp] Using 8 MB AGP aperture
(II) MACH64(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f000203 [AGP 0x0000/0x0000; Card 0x1002/0x4c4d]
(II) MACH64(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0xc2b9c8c0
(II) MACH64(0): [agp] Using 16 kB for DMA descriptor ring
(==) MACH64(0): [drm] Using 2 MB for DMA buffers
(II) MACH64(0): [agp] Using 6016 kB for AGP textures
(II) MACH64(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xf8000000
(II) MACH64(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0x288de000
(II) MACH64(0): [agp] vertex buffers handle = 0xf8004000
(II) MACH64(0): [agp] Vertex buffers mapped at 0x29400000
(II) MACH64(0): [agp] AGP texture region handle = 0xf8204000
(II) MACH64(0): [agp] AGP Texture region mapped at 0x29600000
(II) MACH64(0): [drm] register handle = 0xf4200000
(II) MACH64(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized
(II) MACH64(0): [dri] Block 0 base at 0xf4200400
(II) MACH64(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,2047)
(II) MACH64(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 1279
(II) MACH64(0): Will use 511 kB of offscreen memory for XAA
(II) MACH64(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0x37f000
(II) MACH64(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x67f000
(II) MACH64(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
(==) MACH64(0): Backing store disabled
(==) MACH64(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) MACH64(0): DPMS enabled
(II) MACH64(0): [DRI] installation complete
(II) MACH64(0): [drm] Added 128 16384 byte DMA buffers
(II) MACH64(0): [drm] Mapped 128 DMA buffers at 0x29be0000
(II) MACH64(0): [drm] Installed interrupt handler, using IRQ 11
(II) MACH64(0): Direct rendering enabled
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2010)

Why don't you just install Gnome, XFCE or KDE? All three support compositing.


----------



## paean (Feb 4, 2010)

Because I have 256MB ram. ( ;

I found the problem. xcompmgr and conky weren't playing nice. 

I added 

```
own_window yes
own_window_transparent yes
own_window_type desktop
```
to my conkyrc and now all is well.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2010)

paean said:
			
		

> Because I have 256MB ram. ( ;


Ah, yes. That's not a lot. XFCE should work ok though. It doesn't use as much resources as GNOME or KDE.


----------



## paean (Feb 4, 2010)

You may very well be right. I do like XFCE, but running openbox has kept this dinosaur nice and snappy.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2010)

It runs FreeBSD 8.0 so it can't be all bad :e


----------

